# Knife ID



## phuree (Oct 29, 2019)

Hi, I got it yesterday And i think it's good but i don't know what it reads


----------



## ojisan (Oct 29, 2019)

兼平 Kanehira 作 made


----------



## phuree (Oct 29, 2019)

Thank you Ojisan


----------

